# Marker 37 Flats



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

Fishing was great Fri, Sat and Sunday. Was best pre-front and when we had wind. Sunday slowed a little but not much. Al fish were caught in 1-2' of water in grass using Pearl Corkies, 5" egret bay wedge tails and of course Hookspit rods with fins braid. Sunday was beautiful and as always seamed the toughest. Wind is your friend!


----------

